# Glasgow Nuffield or Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

Ummm. Has anyone been to Glasgow Nuffield? I finally decided to try one more cycle with my own eggs but only if I could find a Clinic in the UK to help me with a British donor. I was thinking of Glasgow Nuffield or Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine being that I did want a Scottish donor but I am not sure how good they are at what they do, especially since I am a poor responder to the medications. Not if sure if I will be able to get the Scottish donor, since I am not sure if I would have to import the little storm troopers...I was going to try Lister but when they called the Clinic said it would have to import sperm from a United States sperm bank, which for some reason seemed silly for me to do since I am in the United States. 

I suppose if this doesn't work out, which I feel that it may not...I think Retrofit International is my last hope of having a baby...Trying to feel positive but I really don't know if even Retrofit will work out...since Dr. Marcah( I'm an awful speller) seemed.... Spain doesn't seem to be working either because I've contacting 3 clinics and sometimes I feel like the Clinics don't understand me - language barrier?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

WFAA-0 Sperm is in really short supply in the UK and there are waiting lists, so many import from USA or European Sperm Bank. If you are a poor responder I would say Lister, Care in Nottingham 

I cycled in Spain and I did find the language/translator v difficult at times.  What about Penny in Greece/Serum she has some great results and Ruth the FF nurse also works with her and speaks English.

My friend who was a poor responder got pregnant in Barbados- not sure if that is an option you have looked into?

L x

Good luck with your search
L x


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks JJ1. Sort of looked into Barbabos but I haven't really looked...I suppose I felt better about receiving treatment in Western Europe, especially the UK. But I think it may be an option since they do speak English there.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

apparently many of the lab adn ebryologisy staff are from SIRM in the USA


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

That could work out in Barbados I mean...Would use SIRM in Las Vegas but I feel so burned about using a Clinic in the United States...It seems that a clinic in London is willing to help me and it seems that the Clinic has British donors available. Course I wasn't expecting no contact from Glasgow Nuffield or Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Center regarding more info about IVF treatment after several emails for initial contact. Oh well I guess life goes on.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

some clinics are so bad at communication you'd forget that they wanted our money!

have you seen this thread? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229078.0
L x


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

ooh. thanks JJ1...lol on your comment about the bad communication. its so true that the Clinics do seem to forget about wanting people's money...but I guess it is a good lesson too or at least for me to be better at being proactive for myself.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi honey - I've used GCRM - altho a bit hit and miss to start with, they certainly have improved!!  and were prepared to support me whilst I cycled in Brno...
Good luck x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Mini

How are you doing in the Falklands?  

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi JJ - have to say - part of me is loving it, although am missing the lack of shopping!!
Having lots of fun and enjoying my time away from TTC - but it is in the back of my mind...
Big hugs x x


----------

